# Monitor: "Ausserhalb des Bereichs"



## Raven280438 (19. November 2015)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Monitore, beide von Medion.

Jetzt hab ich seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass einer der beiden Monitore manchmal nichtmehr funktioniert.
Auf dem Monitor wird die Medung "Ausserhalb des Bereichs", gefolgt von Frequenzen angezeigt.
Ich muss dann immer den Rechner neu starten, dann funktionit es wieder.
Der Fehler tritt zufällig beim Starten von Spielen, bzw. beim Hochfahren des Rechners auf.

Woran kann das liegen?


Gruß


----------

